# Loricaria sp. pleco



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

I bought 4 of these torpedo like plecos a month ago from Ed of Shaobo. They are very friendly and never hide. They always out on the sand/gravel/rocks and dont like to hide under the woods or caves. In the early morning, one of them always does the dancing on the glass in the back corner.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice Peter. I thought about getting some when Charles had some, but in the end, couldn't give up the space owned by the other plecos I had/wanted.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Very nice Peter. I thought about getting some when Charles had some, but in the end, couldn't give up the space owned by the other plecos I had/wanted.


These guys are neat as I dont have to find them. They are always at the front, resting at the bottom, or dancing on the glass.

I love exotic plecos but I have no patience looking for them, if they hide all the time.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

beautiful! and, from your description, fun to have. what are their food preferences?


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Ursus sapien said:


> beautiful! and, from your description, fun to have. what are their food preferences?


They share the same tank with my clown loaches and I feed them with small sinking pellets or flakes.

Thanks for your comments !!!!


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice Peter, really stunning.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

thefishwife said:


> Very nice Peter, really stunning.


Thanks, Kim !!!

Yes, they are very peaceful & eye catching !!!!! Ed from Shaobo has good taste.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

wow those are pretty sweet!


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow... they are looking really good and really showing off their pattern and colour in your tank!


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

shaobo said:


> Wow... they are looking really good and really showing off their pattern and colour in your tank!


Thanks, Ed !!!!

When they are excited, they'll dance on the glass. I think they should worth more $$$$ compared to other hidden plecos.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Peterchow said:


> Thanks, Ed !!!!
> 
> When they are excited, they'll dance on the glass. I think they should worth more $$$$ compared to other hidden plecos.


They may be more comfortable in bright light. In my tank with overhanging plants, almost all my plecos are out all the time. Most plecos except for domestically bred BNP's won't be comfortable without some place to retreat to and all with the Giga watts of lights many put in their tanks. I'm hoping to remedy that in my new cube with dimmer lighting and even more overhanging plants.

Either way, these guys look fantastic and is a very nice addition to your tank.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> They may be more comfortable in bright light. In my tank with overhanging plants, almost all my plecos are out all the time. Most plecos except for domestically bread BNP's won't be comfortable without some place to retreat to and all with the Giga watts of lights many put in their tanks. I'm hoping to remedy that in my new cube with dimmer lighting and even more overhanging plants.
> 
> Either way, these guys look fantastic and is a very nice addition to your tank.


Yes, you are totally right, Gary !!!!!
Strong lighting is a killer for most fish especially plecos.
I find using strong room light or furniture light will not bother my fish.


----------

